# Which multi-tool do you use?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just for fun what kind of multi-tool do you use? Maybe you use more than one. Have one in your bug out bag? Get home bag? Every day carry? Have one that is really unusual?

I have two small multi-tools for everyday carry. A Leatherman Micra and a Leatherman Juice S2. I often carry both. The Micra is so easy to carry no matter what you are wearing or what you are doing. It was originally designed as a keychain but I just throw it in my pocket. The Juice is more functional and is still pretty small. Each of my bug out bags are stocked with two multi-tools, a primary and a backup. A full size Leatherman Surge (primary) and a Schrade Tough Tool 21 (back up). For the price the Schrade is surprising well made and solid.

My oldest son just had to have a multi-tool with a hammer. He found one at a local hardware store and it is fairly well made although it;s durability is suspect. I believe it is made by Handy Mate. One side is a small hammer and the other side is a small hatchet-like blade. If nothing else it's fun. He keeps it in his "survival bag". He calls it that because he intends to survive with it if he bugs out or not!

And while I have other small tools, pry bars, knives, etc. I think the multi-tool is an essential prepper item.

Micra:










Juice S2:










Surge:










Schrade:










Handy Mate:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have about a dozen multi-tools - some that reside with my motorcycle gear, some that reside with my Jeeps and in my GHB, I have two in there.

My GHB has a Leatherman Wave (in black) and a Leatherman Squirt S4, plus some other non-multitool goodies in it.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i have about 6 gerbers, all issued. they are stored in different BOB's and in my truck. i carry one all the time too. the only unusual one is my engineer gerber. it has the punching tool on it that is for putting your hole in c-4 for your blasting cap. i am just a big fan of the issued gerbers. i have broken about 4 of them. i just send them back and they send me a new one.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a leatherman wave and a gerber as back up. I want more but have other things on the budget I have greater need of.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I always carry a regular Leatherman.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a bunch both Leatherman and other brands but I like the my Juice S2 best.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Most used one be a leatherman wave. I have several leathermans in differrent packs.

Years ago, I hada SOG, I really liked it cause the pliers portion was more square an not pointed like the leathermans. I have no idear where it wen't an ain't found nother one.

I have a small cabela's one what I carry, has the led light which comes in handy from time ta time. Really handy fer fishin.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Leatherman+ monkey wrench.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I carry and use a Leatherman Wave in my EDC bag, and I have a Leatherman Mini Tool at home for backup. They're the best tools EVER! :2thumb:


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

I carry an original Leatherman at all times. I also have a Winchester that, believe it or not, is built like a damned tank as far as durability goes that I keep in my primary. I also keep a generic multi on my key ring, it ain't the best by any means but it is solid enough for short term use. And I have a hammer multi in my GHB that has been useful on several camping trips in the past.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have several but I like my SOG the best. Throughout my years in the Navy I have been "issued" several, for those of you that have served you know what I am talking about but at the end of the fiscal year there is this big pot of "leftover" money in the budget that "has" to spent or your funding gets cut short that much the next year. Well I have always been issued multi tools and new boots at that time of the year! Good use of tax payer dollars, NOT!
I must admit though that the SOG was given to me by a special forces group I did some favors for, I took care of them and they returned the favor with a SOG multi tool, titanium dive knife and enough tactical gear for my entire family plus some! Great guys I tell ya!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Me and mine carry the Leatherman Core (retired now) It is a good tool.. Mine broke once, sent it back, it was repaired and returned in a very short time. Less then a week I believe. 
My daughter and son in law have several issued apiece, they are everywhere they are.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Retired Leatherman original just around the apartment for little stuff. The pliers and cutters have been tweeked a bit, plus the handles are harder on my hands than new designs, but I still keep it around.

Daily is a Leatherman Micra, field carry adds a Leatherman Surge, and a Leatherman Crunch is in the field tool kit.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I finally found the perfect multi-tool!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OHprepper said:


> I have about 6 Gerbers, all issued. I carry one all the time too.


Absolutely without a doubt the Gerber 600 is my favorite. I have several and am always looking for more.

I have tried nearly all of them, and have settled on the best.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

SOG , love that thing!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Absolutely without a doubt the Gerber 600 is my favorite. I have several and am always looking for more.
> 
> I have tried nearly all of them, and have settled on the best.


That has the same tools as my Leatherman Core for the most part.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I got a gerber, had it on my belt for probably 12-15 years now. The plier jaws are not lined up like they used to be, and the cutters at the back are tired. The screwdrivers are chipped and blades need sharpening. This tool owes me nothing, has seen use probably average of no less than twice a day for something. I haven't sent it in for repair figuring they would probably just send me a new one, and I like the one I have got. I may buy another someday, maybe someone on ebay has a NIB deal on the same thing.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

My EDC is one of these....









http://amzn.com/B001DZTJRQ

Although for some reason my pockets seem to keep ripping... ???

Seriously, I've got a variety of Leathermans in the kits and house, some quite old. Like other kit, you can never have enough.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I have an original Leatherman. Broke one side of the pliers off. Coulda sent it in for repair, but i just bought a cheapo replacement. Took the broken one and sharpened remaining pliers jaw into a marlinspike. Very effective weapon. Lost it for awhile, coupla years. Digging through an old forgotten toolbox with about a quart of spilled motoroil in the bottom, i fished out my old Leatherman! Needless to say, no rust, smooooooth action, and it now rides around in my EDC.


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Gerber Suspension

Designed after the suspension bridges in Portland, Oregon. Where Gerber is originally from.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

Still have my Victorinox Swisstool from 1990's

Got it and used it all the time when I was an electrician...still used it when I was in Iraq, and when I ran a ranch in Montana. Numerous camping trips and fishing,and just working on things around the house.

Hold an edge forever, nothing has ever broken or let me down.

Have been given numerous other tools by employers and as gift...try them for a while but always end up carrying the Swisstool.

http://www.swissarmy.com/us/product...elf/SwissTool-Spirit-with-Leather-Pouch/53800


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The thing I don't like about Leatherman is the way the edges of the handles cut into your hands when squeezing the pliers really hard. 

Since the Gerber pliers "slides out" instead of flipping the handles "inside-out", they don't have this problem.


----------



## weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2013)

I carry a leatherman wave, a leatherman micra and a cheap hammer multi tool that has 3 or 4 different blades in it. ( destroyed too many minimags over the years using them as a hammer on nails in pallets, etc)


----------

